# Tudor Serial Numbers



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi there! Could anybody tell me if it is possible to date Tudors from their serial numbers?

Eric


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sory Eric, I dont know mate....

Welcome to the forum


----------

